# Used heatpump system…worth installing?



## RayLCII (9 mo ago)

I have a rental property where system needs to be replaced. I have a used heat pump system from Goodman that I got from a condo that was being torn down. Looks like the lines were cut and doesn’t appear Freon a410 was pumped back into compressor. If compressor was not closed and empty and line sets are open to air, what would be issues. It has sat for about 4 years. Worked fine before it was removed. Any feedback on expected issues would be helpful.


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

I've reused systems before and it's an iffy situation to be in. If it was open to the air, then the oil POE in your case is super hygroscopic, which means it absorbs water easily and creates acid that will destroy everything over time. If I have a unit that I'm thinking I might use later, I vac it down as soon as I'm ready to remove it and then solder on stubs, then fill it with N2 and leave it til I'm ready to use it. If I encounter one that's removed, without any precautions, then I pass. The work is not worth the chance.


----------



## droopylee95 (Feb 26, 2018)

RayLCII said:


> I have a rental property where system needs to be replaced. I have a used heat pump system from Goodman that I got from a condo that was being torn down. Looks like the lines were cut and doesn’t appear Freon a410 was pumped back into compressor. If compressor was not closed and empty and line sets are open to air, what would be issues. It has sat for about 4 years. Worked fine before it was removed. Any feedback on expected issues would be helpful.


You'll have to find a Jack to install that. I wouldn't touch that with a 10' pole. Between the moisture an dirt alone that got in system since it's been setting open. Your looking for nothing but headaches. Sure you might install it I'd put a high acid liquid drier an a suction drier on to try to catch any contamination in the system. But you also could pay couple thousand on labor an material. An have a dead unit when you try to fire up.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

